# Wasnt sure where to put this lol.



## Darkangel92 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wanted to share some pics of my mice from when i did have them and bred one of them and I wasnt sure which topic to put it under so I chose here lol. The pics arent that great cuz it was back in 02-03 and I had a bad camera lol.

This was the mouse I chose to breed. I got her from Petsmart and she was such a sweety and just had the best personality ever lol. I named her Whiskey =)


This is Curly, the nanny mouse.


Simon, the daddy who I got from a breeder. He was a dumbo simese.



I dont think they were aware of how much they werent all going to fit through here lol.


And the babies!


I love this picture lol



Such a tolerant mama lol.


This is the only pic I could find of baby Bubba, the one upside down on the right with the tan belly and black body.


Baby Patches.


She obviously got her looks from daddy =). This is baby Dumbo and her favorite snack, cheerios lol.


They love their cheerios lol. They got so many different types of food lol. This was snack time =p. I think I had like 5 different food dishes in the cage all with different types of food lol. 


My trickster baby, Dipstick...He would go from a complete standstill to jumping straight up and flipped upside down climbing around the screen. And when i had the top off he just had to run around the rim lol.


Those were the only pics I could find, ill look for more later lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm loving the pix of the doe 'fuzzy surfing'. :lol:


----------



## Darkangel92 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know right lol.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Fuzzy surfing is a perfect description  Patches was a cutie


----------



## Darkangel92 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love that, fuzzy surfing :lol:

Id have to say Dipstick, Dumbo, and Stripe were my favs lol. I found a better pic of Stripe, you can see him clearly in the pile of pups lol.


----------

